# Widen frame and fork fat tire monark super deluxe rides like a dream



## Roger honeycutt

Fat tire monark


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

that's cool. what kind of pressure do those tires hold?


----------



## Roger honeycutt

30 paint I think


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou

Very nice. Are those truss rod in the back?


----------



## Roger honeycutt

I got the crash rails of Ebay there about 50 plus shipping


----------



## Krakatoa

Thanks for posting this cool bike makes me smile!

You'll find lots of people here who will encourage you put it back to original...

Just Kidding!!

It would be cool to see some more pictures of the where and how's of your modifications. Did you have to widen the rear section? Do you have some links to the build?


----------



## Roger honeycutt

Yes I had t widen the rear and extend it and i modified a front fork that was agtermarket


----------



## rustjunkie

luvit
best modification i've seen in a while


----------



## 1motime

Great job!  Looks like it was born that way.  The Cheese grater is perfect doing double duty as a rack and fender.  Where are your splices?  At the curves of fork and rear stays?
What hub is the rear?


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Cool bike! The tires look like they hold 60lbs of air...


----------



## bricycle

What please, is the full tire model/name and might they come in 24" as well? Thanks


----------



## mike j

Really nice job in so many ways.


----------



## Roger honeycutt

1motime said:


> Great job!  Looks like it was born that way.  The Cheese grater is perfect doing double duty as a rack and fender.  Where are your splices?  At the curves of fork and rear stays?
> What hub is the rear?





mike j said:


> Really nice job in so many ways.



At the dropout and it's a 3 speed shamino


----------



## Speed King

Great job


----------



## West is the Best

Yes very cool bike.


----------



## JLF

Killer custom bike!  Thanks for sharing, and for the ideas!


----------



## Roger honeycutt

bricycle said:


> What please, is the full tire model/name and might they come in 24" as well? Thanks



Vee tire company


----------



## Goodday

Something about Monark, the ride is the best and comfortable for some reason, yours looks like a nice ride


----------



## Sven

Wow...Fat is Where it's at!


----------



## OZ1972

Man that's awesome !!!!!


----------



## Superman1984

@Rodger honeycutt would you mind showing on the rear where you made your cuts to widen it & post info on what was used to keep it looking OG ?


----------



## Roger honeycutt

I took a sisor Jack and put it between the rear drop out and spread the frame then took 4 inch pipe and put in the bends then took ratchet straps and secure the pipe to the seat post then played it on its side and bent it around the pipe you have to make sure ther bend evenly  when I put tire and wheel in the frame was about 2 inches short so I extended the frame it puts a small crease where it meets the  fram but not rely. NOticeable


----------



## Kombicol

Roger honeycutt said:


> Fat tire monark
> 
> View attachment 1161171
> 
> View attachment 1161172




That bike would be cool with an electric rear hub and battery pack hidden in the tank


----------



## Superman1984

Kombicol said:


> That bike would be cool with an electric rear hub and battery pack hidden in the tank



Forget electric a 80-110cc lifan with 4spd & some custom patina on the case would make That 1 of a Kind Bad A** as a bike & motorcycle


----------



## Bike from the Dead

Man, that looks _gooooooood_ with fat tires!


----------



## Superman1984

Bike from the Dead said:


> Man, that looks _gooooooood_ with fat tires!



1 of My ALL Time favorite Monarks! I don't know if it was any other color like Gumby Green if I could contain myself. Lol


----------

